# 90/10 struts



## Ponchohoncho (Sep 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a quality 90/10 front strut supplier? I'm finally getting around to the front struts, lol. I currently have QA1 coilovers in the rear on my Moser 4-link, but still have the factory stockers up front.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just using it for a drag car?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I know pedders do. You can also try strut inserts. You put a different shock in the stock strut body. I put koni adjustable shocks on my stock struts and its great. My car is set for the twisties though not drag.


----------

